# OpenOffice.org



## kkh (Feb 15, 2006)

This is just a general question. Does anyone have real experience using OpenOffice.org? I'd like to hear some discussion on this -- e.g., can I opt not to purchase MS Office, and use this free product for business.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i have used it for a short while and very please with it - do you have special requirements from the office products - the spreadsheet has macros and pivot tables etc so very good


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You may have problems opening some of the more complicated Office documents, graphs, etc but you may as well try it out and see if it does what you need


----------



## cpd23 (Apr 23, 2006)

I use it and have installed it for customers that could not afford MS office. IN most cases it will do everything you need. But as stated above some of the advance stuff may be an issue. Give it a try worst thing that could happen is you uninstall it.


----------



## AntonioManzano19 (May 1, 2006)

I used OpenOffice.org programs for a month and i got tired that it took like 20 to 30 seconds for it to loud and i got tired so i un-installed it from my syestem.

So i downlouded AbiWord 2.4 is a freeware program,but i donated money to the creator cause is a great program and it louds like in 2 seconds, here gived it try http://www.abisource.com/download/


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

I think it's a great MS Office substitute if you don't want to pay for it.


----------



## phonephreak (Apr 28, 2006)

It is slick, plus I love the draw program. EASY to use, should be just what is needed for 95% of the public.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

> I used OpenOffice.org programs for a month and i got tired that it took like 20 to 30 seconds for it to loud and i got tired so i un-installed it from my syestem.


The portable version opens quicker: http://portableapps.com/apps/office/suites/portable_openoffice
Don't know why.

For documents that don't open up correctly in office, I use thinkfree.
www.thinkfree.com

It provides a online microsoft office alternative, with the ability to open word and excel files, and 1gb of online storage space for your documents. You must have sun Java installed to use it.


----------



## BanditFlyer (Oct 25, 2005)

gotrootdude said:


> The portable version opens quicker: http://portableapps.com/apps/office/suites/portable_openoffice
> Don't know why.
> 
> For documents that don't open up correctly in office, I use thinkfree.
> ...


Awesome! Thank you for both tips!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yep, I like open office. It does all my ppl stuff. And, I'm not in any hurry..


----------



## conficio (Apr 12, 2007)

OpenOffice.org does replace

 MS Word with Writer for most users that are not in a corporate setting and use Sharepoint integration
 MS Excel with Calc for many users that do not need gigantic spreadsheets and misuse it as a database
 MS Powerpoint with Impress for many users
 MS Access with Base for a lot of people
and more.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've used it for a while and it is great, plus, it is easy to use because there are not as many features as Word.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

It's great, and a heck of a lot better than MS Office, in my opinion. You simply can't beat the low, low price of $0.00! You also need to have Java installed too. I made the mistake of installing it with no Java...and it told me it needed Java...so keep that in mind.

Other than that, the program is incredibly easy to use and surprisingly similar to MS Office. (I have MS Office 97...and I've tried to get rid of it...to no avail. Oh wells...)


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

talk about bring back the dead


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Tapeuup said:


> talk about bring back the dead


  I didn't even realize how old this was. I just saw it on the front page.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

It's really good. I'm not going to say it's better than MS Office -- but many businesses use it.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Office 07 is a lot better, though, compared to OpenOffice.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> Office 07 is a lot better, though, compared to OpenOffice.


That's true. :up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Avianca said:


> That's true. :up:


.....you finally can see more of the features.

Microsoft said most of the suggestions for features were already there, people just couldn't see them.


----------



## LitomoSilver (Feb 20, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> .....you finally can see more of the features.
> 
> Microsoft said most of the suggestions for features were already there, people just couldn't see them.


And that's Microsoft's fault...for not showing how to find them! 

Well, now that point is moot, I suppose.


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

well i use word procession pogram on average 3 times a week to write and microsoft s ofice costs hundreds of dollars and gets upgraded every few years i got works in 2000 for 178 dollars

i like the convert doc to locked pdf funtion (export pdf) in open office
also the price 
i cant beleave xp / vista doesnt come with word basic 
open office is a bit slow opening docs but id rather invest the price of works word office on hardware id cry if open office stoped producing this product


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

XP/Vista comes with WordPad.

I don't think they'll stop making it anytime soon.


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

hear we go

In an interview with Fortune, Microsoft top lawyer Brad Smith alleges that the Linux kernel violates 42 Microsoft patents, while its user interface and other design elements infringe on a further 65. OpenOffice.org is accused of infringing 45, along with 83 more in other free and open-source programs, according to Fortune.

found this in my email from cnet

full story

link: http://news.com.com/Report+Microsof...s/2100-1014-6183437.html?part=dht&tag=nl.e703


----------



## Kush6 (Nov 1, 2006)

Its almost equivalent to OfficeXP or Office 2003 but Office 2007 is in an all new league altogether.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

guitar21 said:


> hear we go
> 
> In an interview with Fortune, Microsoft top lawyer Brad Smith alleges that the Linux kernel violates 42 Microsoft patents, while its user interface and other design elements infringe on a further 65. OpenOffice.org is accused of infringing 45, along with 83 more in other free and open-source programs, according to Fortune.
> 
> ...


How is that relevant?


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Microsoft is spreading FUD. 

And its important to note, M$ is "SAYING" this about their patents - but they won't list what they are.

Keep in mind: Open Office, Linux and others are OPEN SOURCE - anyone can see whats inside. M$ is closed, few knows whats inside. So something might be simular in code, who knows. Last time a company played this game, they got owned.

Such patens may include idiot things like MENU BAR, mouse control... IF M$ opens this up, they'll find themselves breaking several hundred patents... its one pandora box they will not likely touch anytime soon.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, what MS is doing is really dumb, and they say they won't sue.


----------



## guitar21 (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks whoeva started this thred you reminded me to check for
O.O upgrade works better had a few problems with templates now fixed


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

Anyone claiming that Linux, OpenOffice and other open source projects are infringing MS patents has yet failed to name but one ...

bring it on and 'Sue me first, Microsoft' 
http://www.computerworld.com/action/article.do?command=viewArticleBasic&articleId=9020379


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm sure there are some Linux things infringing on MS patents, we just don't know what they are, and they aren't 40+ of them.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

> I'm sure there are some Linux things infringing on MS patents, we just don't know what they are


how can you be *sure* about that, just because some Clown and his lawyer keep telling the world that it does?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I was pretty sure of that before all this news.


----------



## The_Oracle (May 20, 2007)

well, i'd be careful accusing anyone of patent infringement if i cannot provide hard evidence. just saying 'WE KNOW' is certainly not good enough 

name the ms patents that have been infringed and bring on evidence, mr. ballmer, or cut the FUD.

the list of patents infringement law suits that microsoft has lost or settled is endless. a man in a glass house shouldn't throw rocks!


----------

